# Stanley Bailey No. 3 Type 7 need frog



## jrc127 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, folks

New here, but have been lurking for a while. I'm a fledgling luthier with a question. Have a Stanely Bailey No. 3 Type 7 plane with a broken frog. The top of the frog is broken off so there is no lateral adjustment lever. I haven't started to restore it yet, but was wondering if there are replacement frogs available. Haven't been able to locate one on the internet anywhere. I just want to make the plane serviceable.

Will a frog from another type fit?

Thanks, any help is appreciated.

jrc


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Plane frogs come up on ebay a lot. I think that may be your best bet. There are a lot of people on ebay that sell plane parts.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://stjamesbaytoolco.com/
http://antique-used-tools.com
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=stanley+plane+parts
http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/planes.html

Thank Don W
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34737


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

While I am not sure, you may be able to use type 5-8. But not absolutely sure. Check ebay , if you have not yet. Good luck.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

shane's right on. Reference


----------



## jrc127 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great! Good to know that at type 5-8 frog will work. Thanks.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I would keep an eye on a used plane. Often you can pickup a old rusty or even a broken plane for parts.
Chk eBay & CL. You may save a little $


----------



## jrc127 (Feb 23, 2012)

Been lookiing, but it seems those types are hard to come by. If I have time this weekend, I'll lap the bottom and clean it up some. I picked it up for $30 bucks - it'll probably work okay even without a new frog,but it's such a nice old plane I really want to spif it up. It really isn't in bad shape except for the frog.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I would guess your best hope will be a busted up old parts plane. Keep checking, one will come up eventually.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a couple, I checked, not your type


----------



## jrc127 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was planing some guitar braces tonight with a No.33 (?) I got at Harbor Freight (I know, I know!). I tuned it up when I first brought it home. It works okay, but I'm looking forward to using this Stanley Bailey some day


----------

